# RedHat Update



## | Kab00m | (31. März 2002)

Kann mir einer von euch erklären, wie man RedHat 7.0 auf 7.2 updated ? Ich hab davon null kenne 
thx im vorraus 
Frohe Ostern
Johannes


----------



## mr_d2254 (31. März 2002)

ich glaub du musst dir 7.2 besorgen und dann bei der installation update selektieren... ich hab heut des erste mal linux (mandrake) installiert und da musst ich auch am anfang selektieren ob ich update oder installiere... also so 100% sicher bin ich mir daher nich


----------



## SirSalomon (13. April 2002)

*RedHat Updaten...*

Hallo Johannes,

klar kannst Du die Redhat updaten. Auch wenn Du erst die Redhat haben musst. Also über's Netz geht das nicht wirklich gut. Aber ansonsten, einfach die erste CD rein und bei der Auswahl die aktualisierung wählen...

Wolfgang


----------

